# Lake Russell?



## AliBubba (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone going this weekend for the primitive weapons hunt? I tried to check/sign-in online but couldn't. Have to get the permit at the chick-in station.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 17, 2014)

will be there


----------



## j_seph (Dec 17, 2014)

Will be there Sat and Sunday


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 17, 2014)

j_seph said:


> Will be there Sat and Sunday



you better not be in my spot


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 17, 2014)

I was gonna go, little one got the flu and the wife has to work.  My deer will be safe till next year.


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 17, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> I was gonna go, little one got the flu and the wife has to work.  My deer will be safe till next year.



lol... don't bet on it!
I and a friend will be around Cannon Rd.. south end of the WMA Friday PM...


----------



## Coon Dog (Dec 17, 2014)

Will be there Friday for sure all day . looks like lots of rain Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 18, 2014)

AliBubba said:


> lol... don't bet on it!
> I and a friend will be around Cannon Rd.. south end of the WMA Friday PM...



No where near my spot.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 18, 2014)

AliBubba said:


> lol... don't bet on it!
> I and a friend will be around Cannon Rd.. south end of the WMA Friday PM...


We have 3 stands hung there already and flagged with 3 colors of tape (since Sunday)


----------



## j_seph (Dec 18, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> you better not be in my spot


I'll be in that big poplar tree, I'll climb up high enough so you can get on up the tree under me. If we can get Jeremy to come and climb as well we should have the North, East, and West covered of that thicket to the South. Just let me know so I will know whether to climb 20 foot for 2 or 30 foot for 3 hunters


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 18, 2014)

j_seph said:


> I'll be in that big poplar tree, I'll climb up high enough so you can get on up the tree under me. If we can get Jeremy to come and climb as well we should have the North, East, and West covered of that thicket to the South. Just let me know so I will know whether to climb 20 foot for 2 or 30 foot for 3 hunters



We'll get back to you on that


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 18, 2014)

Bummer.. I will not be there after all, so the deer will  be safe..(


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 18, 2014)

j_seph said:


> We have 3 stands hung there already and flagged with 3 colors of tape (since Sunday)



Flagging is not legal on WMAs... you are in trouble!!


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 19, 2014)

AliBubba said:


> Flagging is not legal on WMAs... you are in trouble!!



Don't pay him no attention he,s a few bricks shi of a load anyway.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> Don't pay him no attention he,s a few bricks shi of a load anyway.


Well, you Jeremy and myself is the only reason I put up 3 different colors


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 19, 2014)

Good luck fellows! Post pics..


----------



## Coon Dog (Dec 19, 2014)

Spooked 3 or 4 deer walking in saw 1 yote good luck all


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 21, 2014)

*How did this hunt go?*

What was killed?  I use to hunt it every year, but got tired of the crowds.  Used to be a great hunt.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 21, 2014)

Last night there had been 19 killed, two or three bucks the biggest being a 5 point. I saw lots of doe and one good buck running a doe. Couldn't get a shot on the buck and let all the doe walk. Wiley coyote came by and didn't get so lucky.


----------



## JerseyJim (Dec 21, 2014)

*Lake Russell*

I hunted there Friday and Saturday.
I let some does go by hoping for Mr Big. That never happened..Lots of sign but he just didn't show himself.
I will go back next year.
Jim


----------



## j_seph (Dec 22, 2014)

goshenmountainman said:


> Last night there had been 19 killed, two or three bucks the biggest being a 5 point. I saw lots of doe and one good buck running a doe. Couldn't get a shot on the buck and let all the doe walk. Wiley coyote came by and didn't get so lucky.


Seen 3 does, lots of buck sign. New area chalked to memory now. Never seen a hunter other than AJ and that was after the hunt. My buddy killed the 5 pointer after 2 guys jumped 5 or 6 deer up and ran em over him.


----------



## JerseyJim (Jan 10, 2015)

*Couple of things*

Guys
 I noticed that the forest service will be doing a pretty big burn smack in the middle of the wma. 
I like that.
Wasn't sure if I am allowed to post a link here, so the info can be found at the FS website under Resource Management.

Also, Lake Russell has a daily permit for bikers and horseback riders. I wasn't really sure if license holders with wma stamps also had to get this daily permit just to hike around? 

Thanks
Jim


----------

